# Washington frogers UNITE!



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

We have a ton of great frogers in this wonderful state with zero get togethers or meets! Lets change this.. We can set dates etc.. I have a few people willing to host..


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

TheCoop said:


> We have a ton of great frogers in this wonderful state with zero get togethers or meets! Lets change this.. We can set dates etc.. I have a few people willing to host..


Yeah, lets meet in SPOKANE!!!! 

Steve


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

HA HA HA HA funny.. Or you can come to South King Co brotha..


----------



## kshorey (Feb 4, 2013)

I would love a meet in spokane! or anywhere really. I am just getting ready to get my first dart frogs actually and would love to find them locally rather than need to have them shipped.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Shipping isnt that pricey if its done in state bud.. What exactly are you looking for?? If its someithing common like a pair of Leucs i can get ya one fairly well priced pair even with shipping.. Also welcome to the hobby! Prepare to be addicted!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't listen to mr coop. He's a phony! He only keeps bullfrogs. Lol. But I agree. We def need to meet up somewhere. It's a distance issue I think. Everyone in this state are hours apart!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Bullfrogs are awesome lol! You desert dwellers need to visit the greener side of the mountains lol..


----------



## aengel (Aug 6, 2012)

I think that's a great idea! I would love to meet more people around here.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> Don't listen to mr coop. He's a phony! He only keeps bullfrogs. Lol. But I agree. We def need to meet up somewhere. It's a distance issue I think. Everyone in this state are hours apart!


True, Even Pasco is a nice drive from Spokane.
Someday we should met in the Middle. How center is Moses Lake to
everyone?? What would be fun is a trade meeting, we could bring extras for possible trades.

Steve


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

That wont work for us Steve, we keep the same frogs. lol. But I know my girlfriend and I need to get up your way Brad to come meet ya and tour your project lol. BFF's through texts but dunno even know you. haha


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I know right lol... What is this never ending project you speak of lol..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Good luck. Washington froggers are notoriously difficult to corral into one spot for a frog meet. We tried for years while I was in Seattle.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh it will happen.. It may just be Brad, myself and some beers.. but it will be one hell of an event!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> Oh it will happen.. It may just be Brad, myself and some beers.. but it will be one hell of an event!


Nice!, I will volunteer my man cave for a meeting.
I have about 25 arcade machines and pinball machines in there and already have frequently parties. My arcade is based on the early 1980s games. if you are old like me, it will bring back some memories!

Steve


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Brandon is a lil youngster so he might now be able to appreciate the older "finer" things in life lol.. Nah Brandon is a great guy.. Anyway I don't care where we set something up as longvas multiple people can make it as well as it being planned way in advance.. Like Brandon said I'm in the middle of a huge rebuild just like he is AKA 18-20 verts as well as my Tinc Vivs..


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Nismo95 said:


> ... It's a distance issue I think. Everyone in this state are hours apart!


To give you a perspective:
- Spokane to Kent = 277 miles. 

Our last SCADS meeting (Anaheim, CA) had about 50 people, some from:
- Utah = 682 miles
- Arizona = 476 miles
- San Diego = 97 miles

Our Next SCADS meeting (Ramona, CA) will probably have people from Utah, Arizona, San Diego, Orange County, Los Angeles, etc. again.

So, find a place near Moses Lake or somewhere central in WA. Make it fun and worthwhile. It is doable.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

JP does have a point guys. Thanks for putting that in perspective bud..


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm down for a meeting! I came in to the hobby right after WADS stopped having meetings unfortunately. 

friends, food, beer, and frogs...doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

LOL Brad. Just because you're old enough to have changed my diapers as a child doesnt mean I cant appreciate the finer things in life. lol. I would be game for a spokane trip.. I could hang while my lady goes to the malls lol. Mr. Cooper is supposed to be working a deal with me for frogs/tanks *ahem* but I think his old age is getting to him and he keeps forgetting.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol Adam can be our key now speaker! Oh and Brandon be good or I'm going to put you in the corner again! Lol


----------



## cbosquez (May 24, 2012)

A meet up would be great! I'm in Seattle, so down to meet anywhere I suppose.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

See, lets keep this an open post guys..


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Why not make a group on here? Or Facebook?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Lead the way Adam..


----------



## Reding E (Sep 20, 2010)

Count me in,I have bin looking for people to trad product and ideas with.I also would like to have a small group of us meet every month at a different house each month. I am sure there are a few frogers that live an hour or so apart in the grater Seattle area.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

TheCoop said:


> Lead the way Adam..


Well we could take over the WADS group on here but it doesn't appear to be used much or checked often.

What would everyone want to do? WADS group on here? Facebook page? Or email?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Most likely the WADS, I avoid FB like the plague lol..


----------



## wetpiggirl (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd be game to meet a few of the PNW froggers. 
I am up in Alrington (north of Seattle) and I know we have a few froggers in Everett as well.

Pig


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I guess the first step would be to stay in communication via this thread..


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

TheCoop said:


> Most likely the WADS, I avoid FB like the plague lol..


WADS it is. Mark Budde runs it right now but he moved. I wish there was a way for people to receive notifications when a post is made in a group you're a part of.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I now dub thee our fearless leader Adam.. We will get it all figured out..


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

The WADS group has now been transferred to me. We can use it and this thread for discussions on meets, trades, shows, and whatever else.

I would like to echo what Jason said though, Washington froggers have been difficult to get together in the past. However we have some of the best and most well known breeders in the US. Hopefully this time around we can actually get some good meets going!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Herding cats......just sayin


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

frogparty said:


> Herding cats......just sayin


LOL. I like my cat.. hes pretty bad ass.. So I take that as a compliment!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I love my cats. One of my cats does tricks... The other has Asperger's, but I love her anyway.

Loving your cat doesn't mean you could herd a whole clouder of cats


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

you have no faith of my herding skills! lol.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You have to be from Collville to be a really good cat herder


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Ha ha ha! Very true, or Yelm..


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not in WA but I would like to meet up if there is a meeting in the east side of the state. Tri-cities, Spokane or otherwise. 

Should we pick a date for starters? Maybe this is the wrong way to go about herding cats but just a thought.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Just need someone to volunteer to host a meeting on the east side right now. Then we can pick a date and everything.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

You want to go Eastern Wa first?? I'm game..


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Mr Steve did say we could meet at his place in spokane... not to invite us over if you changed your mind.. just reminding others haha. He has arcade games!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

TheCoop said:


> You want to go Eastern Wa first?? I'm game..


Well we should go for half way between the state and several people did say they would like it if it was around Moses lake or something. We can always do west side meets later. It would be good to get as many people as possible for the first meet.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

What is in moses lake though? Im not too far from there but all I ever hear about are meth labs.. lol


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Moses lake is a beautiful area.. As long as we can get a nice group together I'm game.. I'm sure wr can find hotels etc..


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

WADS is back ? Shocker , as I'm in contact with quite a few of you ....
Guess you need to be a regular here ...
Only reason why we ever stopped was the last 4-5 meeting were at our place ...
Gets old . 
I'd be interested in another go though .
Happy frogging ,
Darren


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

For the record, I'll be joining the fine ranks of the Washington froggers at the end of the summer. Downtown Seattle attending UW school of law. Most of my collection will stay here for a while, but I'll be bringing a few choice selections with me. Down for a meet whenever I get settled in.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Darren Meyer said:


> WADS is back ? Shocker , as I'm in contact with quite a few of you ....
> Guess you need to be a regular here ...


I would have let you know if anything actually was set up. That's why I was thinking FB page or mailing list before. 



SmackoftheGods said:


> For the record, I'll be joining the fine ranks of the Washington froggers at the end of the summer. Downtown Seattle attending UW school of law. Most of my collection will stay here for a while, but I'll be bringing a few choice selections with me. Down for a meet whenever I get settled in.


Awesome to hear Jake. We should grab a beer or something when you come up.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

thedude said:


> I would have let you know if anything actually was set up. That's why I was thinking FB page or mailing list before.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome to hear Jake. We should grab a beer or something when you come up.


Sound good to me. The best part about choosing UW is I already know so many of you I won't be struggling to find someone to go to the bar with on the rare occasion that I have some free time . I'm currently aiming for August, but can't say anything with absolute certainty yet... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Good to see some activity! Too much going on this Summer to host, but next Summer is a go! Herding cats-- funny but true.

Jon


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm down to buy a few beers!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

So it looks like our first meeting will be at a bar and there won't be any frogs


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Bars work.... If your meets are anything like the meets I'm used to, there's little need for frogs anyway. The first five minutes are swapping frogs, which can be done outside the meet anyway, and the rest is gossip and talking about who screwed who and why everything in the frog hobby sucks  We also make wagers about who we're going to find in the seventh circle of Hell.

Obviously not everything can be postponed, but if something big starts getting planned put it off for a couple of months.... I need to meet some locals BEFORE school consumes my life


----------



## TerenceH (Jun 23, 2013)

What's up everyone!

I am in Edmonds and fairly new to the scene. I am preparing for my first (second) build. I come from the fish world so hoping to combine the two in some sort of tank. 

I would be gladly participate and getting together. It would give me the chance to pick your brains for all the information I might need to get my tank up and going. 

Terence


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

TerenceH said:


> I would be gladly participate and getting together. It would give me the chance to pick your brains for all the information I might need to get my tank up and going.
> 
> Terence


That's the best part about frog meets


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Agreed and the exact reason I'm trying to get this up and running again..


----------



## TerenceH (Jun 23, 2013)

Well I am sure you guys have a hell of lot more experience than I have.  That said I posted in the Parts and Construction section however haven't gotten much response.  Would love some assistance from you guys.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Ill take a look, or you can just pm me and ill shoot ya my phone number bud..


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

^ same.

It takes something pretty spectacular for a thread in that section to have much attention.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

That's a good thing I hope! I believe I met ya in the bar at Microcosm Jake, I'm originally from Utah..


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

How about a meeting at the Gorge in George on 7/26 or 27th?

A bit hot for any frog trades but we can have a phun time! 

I will be in the preferred camping area.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

TheCoop said:


> That's a good thing I hope! I believe I met ya in the bar at Microcosm Jake, I'm originally from Utah..


Which microcosm? Which bar?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

San Diego and the hotel bar before the lectures lol..


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

So when's all this beer drinking supposed to take place?

When I was still a member and regular attender of the local fish club (GSAS) one of the perks I enjoyed the most was the easy access to buy and trade new plants/gear/livestock/cultures so frequently. 

When I was still going to meetings, they were over at SPU in one of the classrooms. Meeting up at member's houses was always fun (and interesting, as quite a few of the folks had great setups to show off), but having a public spot to meet made things easy and took the pressure off the members. 

As has been mentioned in this thread, it's easy to get burned out when stuck opening up your home on a regular basis, and one bad experience can make you want out entirely.

I'd be up for meeting if this ever solidifies. In the meantime, I work just upstairs from the Yard House by Fourth and Pike...over 100 brews on tap and plenty of room if you avoid happy hour on Friday.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm three and a half to four weeks out... Has any progress been made on a get together?

Does someone want to add me to the Washington Area Froggers group?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Jake I just invited you.

Anyone up for going to the yard house sometime next week? Otherwise we could probably wait till jake gets up here for our first meet.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

What's the yard house?

You don't have to put your lives on hold for me... But from when I get up there to the beginning of law school I'll be bored out of my mind and would love to have a social outlet


----------



## cbosquez (May 24, 2012)

There is a WA frog group? That would be nifty to be a part of. I am here in Seattle. like Pioneer Square.


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> What's the yard house?


Yard House Restaurant in Seattle, Washington - Located in the Century Square Building - Open Daily for Lunch, Dinner and Late Night Dining

I'm still up for hanging out, and am three tunnel hops from Pioneer Square, so we could head there if that works better for everyone else-- Elysian (as long as Space Dust stays on tap) or the Lodge are relatively close (a few blocks south). Collins has some good stuff on tap, but selection is limited, and the food there is kind of $$$.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm down for just about anything and also free most weekends.. Just got back from a 3600 mile road trip.. Nice to get back home to Utah!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in town and essentially settled in. I'm on Capitol Hill. I don't have a car, but would love to meet up with people (hopefully before the 25th...). Let me know what you all think!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd be game for a weekend road trip sometime.. Especially if someone has a female cemetery basti to trade for one of my males.. Wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

just saw this thread. I'd be game for a gathering. I live in Everett.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I think Adam lives in Everett as well....

If it becomes a big thing then finding a bar or something would be cool. If it's just a few people I'd be happy to have a few people over for beers and some football. I don't have much of a collection here in the city, but you can check out my histrionicus and bassleri....


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I think you guys should do it Vancouver.

However I would drive up to Spokane for beer and 80's video games and pin ball.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I think Adam lives in Everett as well....
> 
> If it becomes a big thing then finding a bar or something would be cool. If it's just a few people I'd be happy to have a few people over for beers and some football. I don't have much of a collection here in the city, but you can check out my histrionicus and bassleri....


you sold me at Histo's. haha


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Nismo95 said:


> you sold me at Histo's. haha


If you wanna come over this or next Sunday (you or anyone else local) feel free to PM me. We can set something up.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> If you wanna come over this or next Sunday (you or anyone else local) feel free to PM me. We can set something up.


I wish Iived closer!! Or actually had the time to make a road trip. Sad times!


----------



## kshorey (Feb 4, 2013)

hello everyone, I thought this might be a good thread to look for someone in the Spokane / eastern Washington area who might be able to trade fruit fly cultures? i have 5 amazonica on the way, and i would love to trade some of my Hydei fruit fly cultures for Melanogaster.

I didn't realize that the two species of fly were so different and started with the wrong kind.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

kshorey said:


> hello everyone, I thought this might be a good thread to look for someone in the Spokane / eastern Washington area who might be able to trade fruit fly cultures? i have 5 amazonica on the way, and i would love to trade some of my Hydei fruit fly cultures for Melanogaster.
> 
> I didn't realize that the two species of fly were so different and started with the wrong kind.


If you don't find someone in Spokane hop down to tri cities and I can set you up with one or two. Lol


----------



## kshorey (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks. i might have to take you up on that. I was told i might be able to get some at petco, so i am going to check on that today.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Just get gliders they work out best..


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone going to NWCBE next month? 

Hoping to find some thumbs/pums, although last year it seemed like there weren't many frogs, and of those most were auratus, tincs, and leucs. 

Got my hobby room/office re-worked with 18 new exo-terras...but so far only 4 of them are actually housing frogs.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Planning on going to that show myself...

Clifford, I can help you out with some highland variabilis froglets if you're interested. Also have the one intermedius posted on classifieds here in Seattle (the frog from my avatar).


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

What show? Where is it?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> What show? Where is it?


Northwest Captive Breeders Expo

I'll be attending most likely. Maybe we could do some kind of meet after the show?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone attending the expo?? Wanna get a beer after the show and talk frogs? 

We gotta do at least some kind of meet before 2014


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm planning on heading down Saturday, but am pretty much exclusively browsing for plants and frogs, so I'll probably burned out by 1-2pm? 

Definitely up for beer/lunch/late lunch if folks are around, but last year the show felt like 80% ball pythons and corn snakes...fun to browse, but not too thrilling...I probably won't hang out till 5.

Last year I stumbled on a booth with an awesome plant selection (tons for orchids and mini-ferns from WPZ, but the frog selection was a little grim. Ultra-common animals at higher-end prices. If there are any vendors in particular that people are looking forward to checking out, I'd be interested in tips.

If anyone is interested in bringing along orchids, crypts, raphs, marcs, purple isos or thumbnails-- let me know! If I'm going to drive an hour to Puyallup, I gotta buy something!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Clifford, I'd be down for lunch after the show. And I can bring you a small culture of purple isos, they breed like crazy. I have a few types of thumbnails, PM me for a list.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2013)

I am from Vancouver but would gladly drive up to Seattle area to meet. Would love to swap or buy sell. Am looking for Black and Blue Auratas and Cobalts if any of you have some. Please keep me posted. Stan in Vancouver


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I want to go... finding a ride is the hard part (no car). I"m definitely in for any social aspects too.... I'm newish to the area so I don't know exactly where the expo is held, but if anyone wants to come over to my place and chat frogs/drink beer I'm happy to host a small get together.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Yay! The expo is almost here

I'm hoping to find a male vanzo but I'm also looking at everything from uromastyx lizards to rhacodactylus. The problem is I only have about $100 to my name...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

FroggyKnight said:


> Yay! The expo is almost here
> 
> I'm hoping to find a male vanzo but I'm also looking at everything from uromastyx lizards to rhacodactylus. The problem is I only have about $100 to my name...


Good luck with that then  You'll spend all of that money on a single proven male vanzo....


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Good luck with that then  You'll spend all of that money on a single proven male vanzo....


I know.... Thats the problem...


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

Just moved to Puyallup WA from Frederick Maryland. I have been raising frogs for over 14 years. I don't know the area very well... Can someone help me out with a good local pet store and nursery to get plants.... 

I a lot of my stuff is still in Maryland and will be shipped out soon. I need to set up new tanks and wanted to get supplies


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Welcome to the PNW. I'm not very far from you- maybe 20 minutes. IMO there is no good local source that can be trusted to be pesticide free. What are you in need of from the local pet shops? There are many Petcos and Pet Smarts in the surrounding area.


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

MSteele: I'm up in Shoreline, so if there is anything I can do to help, we might have to meet up in Seattle (for time purposes), but I can help with feeders, plants, tanks, etc. Petstores in the area can be really hit or miss. If you were ok with listing what kind of stuff you were interested in, it would help to point you in the right direction.

Have family in Frederick (on my wife's side). Having been there several times, I like Seattle better! Welcome to the area!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome to the Evergreen State

I live about kinda near you too. As far as stores go I have no idea where to find a good one…. Fellow hobbyists are probably your best bet

Happy frogging,
John


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

Really just looking for a good nursery to replant my tanks. Also raise chameleons And I don't want to go to lowes to get plants


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

MSteele said:


> Just moved to Puyallup WA from Frederick Maryland. I have been raising frogs for over 14 years. I don't know the area very well... Can someone help me out with a good local pet store and nursery to get plants....
> 
> I a lot of my stuff is still in Maryland and will be shipped out soon. I need to set up new tanks and wanted to get supplies


In shoreline there's Sky Nursery- nice orchids, bromeliads, ferns and begonias
In Fremont there's the indoor sun shop!! More of the same, but they get plants straight from the UW greenhouse, that means awesome Pleuros and other minis you wouldn't normally find at a retail place


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you Jason! I've been wondering about local shops, but just haven't had the time to search. Its good to know somewhere I can get plants without shipping


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Sky Nursery isn't whay it used to be..


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

I know the original request was for Puyallup, but I'm really not familiar with the area. There seem to be a lot of hobbyists in the Tacoma/Lakewood area that post things on Craigslist-- I've driven down to buy plants several times. The captive reptiles expo is in Puyallup, (run by the Bean Farm), but that was a few months back, and I think the next show in the area is in April or May...

Sky is a few blocks from my place-- I think they do a good job, but the stock can be a little random (especially in tropicals). They've expanded their greenhouses x5-10'ish in the past year or so. They trend toward the expensive side of the spectrum. 

Flower World in Maltby is worth a visit if you have the day to spend (they even have tadpoles sometimes), Molbaks in Woodinville (half day), Swansons in mid-Seattle (an hour or two-- but still a nice stop), for Nurseries with tropicals.

A great resource for aquatics (that often work as marginals, along water features, and in high-humidity setups) is GSAS, the local aquarium club. They have auctions at every meeting, and a huge plant auction once a year. Highly recommended. There are a lot of plant collectors in the group, and they frequently get good speakers who share interesting things with the club. They also have a mailing list that I think is still active. They meet in Fremont. 

As far as pet shops-- Denny's Pet World (kirkland?), A Place for Pets (recommended, in Burien, I think?), The Fish Store (in the U District), Liem's (in the ID, not what it used to be), Little Amazon (on 100th-ish and Aurora), I think a guy I used to talk to in the GSAS club has a shop on 12th and Jackson (right below 7 Star), but it's been closed every time I've been by. Not sure if he's still there, but had great plants and freshwater shrimp at the club meetings some time ago). 

The conservatory also frequently has plants for sale (and is worth coming to see, if you haven't been through-- it's in volunteer park next to the Asian Art Museum). They have some tropical displays and a crazy variety of broms. Even active ant-plant colonies (the last time I was there at least). Gift shop hours are limited, as is selection.

I've been going back to Indoor Sun since it was in the U District. Great stop, but also spotty selection. For lighting equipment Eco Enterprises is in the Shoreline area.

That's all my random shop thoughts for now.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Froggy, if you want a free Banded Imi lemme know


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

TheCoop said:


> Froggy, if you want a free Banded Imi lemme know


Awesome!

Your talking to me right? I guess I need to remember to add my name more…... Call me john

PM is being sent!

John


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

TheCoop said:


> Froggy, if you want a free Banded Imi lemme know


While you're in the giving mood I will take those female basti's from you too Brad


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh Brandon lol.. I'm just streamlining things right now.. The Banded is just a lone one, gotb it from Phil a year or so ago..


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

I haven't read the past 10 pages but I'm game for a meet up! Darren and I were actually talking about this not too long ago, it seems like the west side of the state has a few more people? No reason to not have two meet-ups as well, if there's demand on both sides of the mountains.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

TheCoop said:


> Oh Brandon lol.. I'm just streamlining things right now.. The Banded is just a lone one, gotb it from Phil a year or so ago..



Thanks for the info Brad! I was curious about the age. I was actually expecting a froglet.....

I used to have a nice group of them, but my collection went away from darts temporally and I was forced to cut them out to make room for other stuff such as uromastyx lizards. They were some of my dad's favorite frogs and he will be happy to see them back


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Not a problem, in used to keep Uro's years ago.. Might even be able to give ya a rough 10 vert for the little feller..


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm game for a meet! My schedule is pretty booked until mid january, but I will definitely try to come when ever possible, thats for sure.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Soooo when will this meet take place eh? Brad, we need to meet up to swap a basti... and I have some vulture point f1's needing a new home and lots of azureus.. lol. Would love to bring some to trade for other frogs or plants


----------



## mho (Dec 25, 2013)

I've just started a 29g and Aquatropics in Kennewick doesn't have much of a selection on plants or PDF's due to the cold weather, but if anyone local has any idea's I'd be interested...


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

mho said:


> I've just started a 29g and Aquatropics in Kennewick doesn't have much of a selection on plants or PDF's due to the cold weather, but if anyone local has any idea's I'd be interested...


PM Sent  Hopefully we can meet up sometime since we live a quick drive apart. Come over and check out our setups and frogs!


----------



## mho (Dec 25, 2013)

Nismo95 said:


> PM Sent  Hopefully we can meet up sometime since we live a quick drive apart. Come over and check out our setups and frogs!


See ya Wednesday...


----------



## mikeb (Mar 9, 2013)

Any of you guys going the Portland expo? Do we ever have meet ups or talks or house shows in king/pierce areas...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, that expo was awesome! There seemed to be a lot more broms and darts than usual. And because it was so cool, I didn't bring enough money for plants Does anyone around here have any nice beginner orchids or a few extra broms? 

I might be able to pick 'em up at the next meet

John


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok guys lets do a meet next weekend. First of all, what day works best for everyone? I'm free Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Either works for me (assuming I'm invited!)


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, its only taken 4 years for me to see something like this happen.


----------



## Shanksfaml (May 19, 2013)

So did a meet up ever happen in the end? I'm interested.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Haha doesn't seem like it.

That NW show in Puyallup is coming up again in a couple months it looks like. 

If anyone is down for a meetup in Seattle I'd be happy to attend. I may have some Cristobals needing new homes in a few months(perhaps trade for more Cristos? haha) And I have SI anthonyi like crazy


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Anyone up for a meet? I'm pretty busy at the moment, but could probably spare a weekend in the future. It just can't be the 11th of this month or nov 8-9, that is unless you want to go to a reptile expo or an orchid show 

I would really like to meet some other local froggers before Microcosm at least, that is my goal!

Oh, and if anyone wants one, I have a 12x12x18 zoo med that is in near perfect condition. Send me a PM if your interested 

John


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Hey John,

Whereabouts are you located?

For anyone curious as to my whereabouts I am on the Key peninsula, about 30 minutes away from the town of Gig Harbor


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm south of Tacoma in Lakewood. I don't visit the peninsula much nor the Seattle area, so it makes it hard to meet people. 

Are you going to the expo this weekend? There aren't many darts there, but its still fun 

John


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

John: Didn't know about the expo...but I should be off work Sunday afternoon-probably too late. For the right price I might be interested in an Arizona mountain kingsnake.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

They are beautiful critters aren't they

Usually there are a few arizona mountain kings usually and decently priced as well, but the mexicanas are much more common there. A few zonata might show up too and I honestly prefer the look of these to the arizonas (I haven't owned either though).

John


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Hmmm...are zonata even legal to own here in WA?(unless you are talking of zonata algama) I know they are listed as rare in the state and whatnot. 

I myself have a few Cristobal pumilio froglets that will be needing homes soon.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Yup, there's a lot of things that aren't legal in this state that you will see there. LOTS of hognose snakes are always there and they are a rear fanged snake. All venomous snakes are prohibited in Washington even the hognose and well, garter snakes as well now that I think about it. I do not condone purchasing illegal animals ever, but some people have other standards, even the vendors...

John


----------



## Shanksfaml (May 19, 2013)

Where do you guys get your darts in the Seattle area? For a decent size city, they really lack in pet stores.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Never get dart frogs from a pet store, they're usually super skinny or full of parasites. Plus they're usually unknowns.

If you want darts around here, get them from breeders. You can post in the wanted section for local frogs or ask around. We have tons of great, experienced breeders here in Washington.

What are you looking for?


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey all, I'm a fish freak soon to join the frog hobby. It's always good to make local contacts so if anything ever gets going around here I'll try to participate. I'm in Bellingam.
Jim


----------



## Granville (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello everyone my name is Logan and I'm located in Seattle. I'm looking for other people in the area who work with the phyllobates species or really and dart frogs at all, I feel like I'm the only frogger in N. Seattle lol. Also who is going to microcosms?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Rob and I are in Seattle and we are going to Microcosm.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 9, 2013)

I am located Lakewood area just SW of Tacoma. There are 5+ other frog keepers in the south sound area a few of which I meet with on a weekly/monthly basis. I know a few other guys located up north as well but sadly I messed up on my microcosm tickets. Which is a huge bummer after everything that happened with it being canceled and then back into working. Sigh. Oh well shit happens.


----------



## noworries (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm in NE Tacoma, finally getting back in the game after some years off.


----------



## jd.randolph (May 18, 2009)

Moved to WA state last year. Miss the social froggers of NorCal that would have meetings quarterly. Is anything happening with meetups in the Greater Seattle area?


----------



## mikeb (Mar 9, 2013)

there are plans in the work to start a south sound frog club. working out the basics but we will either host in a public location or another close friend and frogger has offered his house to host. As we get closer to making it official or having a time frame that works best I will post in here again and try to give as much notice as possible. If this is something you are interested in meeting talking frogs/trading, sharing ideas on what works, making abg mix, etc. please feel free to pm me some contact info or ideas and suggestions.. Thanks -Mikeb


----------



## Kurokitt (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm Alex and my husband and I are in the North Seattle/Kenmore area.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello, Washington Frogers!
This is Mikeb of Ed's Frog Farm and I wanted to let you all know that we will be vending at The 21st Seattle Reptile Expo at the Puyallup fair grounds. I want to give everyone a heads up on some of the things we will be bringing to the show as well as a few preorder specials. 

FROGS:
Santa Isabella tricolor
dendrobates auratus "green and black"
dendrobates auratus "highland bronze"
dendrobates tinctorius "cobalt" 
dendrobates tinctorius "powder blue"
F2 oophaga pumilio "vulture point" calling male
Dendrobates "leucomelas" 
dendrobates tinctorius "azureus"
phyllobates "vittatus"*
ranitomeya "vanzolinii"*
Dendrobates auratus "Ancon Hill"*
dendrobates tinctorius "Yellow back"*
*Adults will only be at the show if purchased before the show
Please feel free to Pm me if your looking for something a bit more rare that what is normally found at a show we have 30+ local's to pick from 

SPECIALS on bugs: If preordered before the show, $8 each (normally $10)
Drosophila melanogaster (wingless)
Drosophila melanogaster (Turkish gliders/curly wing/hoppers)
Drosophila hydei (hoppers)
Drosophila hydei (Golden hoppers) (*limited* no preorder pricing)
white springtails
costa rican dwarf purple isopods 
Bean beetles
Rice flower beetles/confused flour beetles $5 each

All things frog related:
ABG mix $7 each or [email protected]$25
OAk leaf (quercus garryana) $7 each 
Magnolia (grandiflora) $7 each or [email protected]$25
Coconut huts $5 each


Lots and lots of plants as well as some conversion tanks


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Good stuff lol.. Funny guy.


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello WA Froggers,

Am new to this hobby and was wondering just how popular it is in the Seattle/Tacoma area?

I've got experience with DIY, but so many questions about the best ways to set up vivs.

Are there any societies for PDF's in Seattle, like the Greater Seattle Aquarium Society?


----------



## mikeb (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello, 

Seattle area as a whole has a reasonable group of froggers its nothing like crestie's, snakes, spider people though. Id say their are 20+ reclusive froggers that keep amazing collections. 5-10 more that are public about what they keep and breed and like me take to the local shows and sell. I am the Tacoma area and am probably one of the more vocal hobbyists and Darren is seattle area and has been doing frog shows for 15+ years and is washingtons frog icon in the hobby. 

Now for the diy statement. DIY is the way this hobby grows its how we advance the hobby and its something I personally love. As for ways to set up your viv's, it all depends on what you plan on keeping if you want store bot with little work then go with 18x24x24 or as big as you can make space for. if your looking at doing pums/thumbs 20g high tanks done as vertical conversions is where I would go. make your own diy front door and drill a drain hole and misting hole and your set. Use some greatstuff foam and make your own backgrounds and well the sky is the limit..

Are there any societies for PDF's in Seattle, like the Greater Seattle Aquarium Society? The short answer to this question is no, however there is a herp group that meets at highline community college in des moines. I haven't been to a meeting but I think they are more snake/turtle guys. Now for the fun cool part, I am in the works of trying to get sponsor ship for a south sound frog group and working out the location of said club and starting it with local froggers etc.. its just in the works at this point but its a goal for next year. several of us in the south sound already know each other and we are just working out when is best to meet and where. feel free to pm me with questions or ideas but as far as a club goes.. this thread on the forum is about as good as it gets.. and even when beer is offered its hard getting a group of guys to meet up.


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

mikeb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Seattle area as a whole has a reasonable group of froggers its nothing like crestie's, snakes, spider people though. Id say their are 20+ reclusive froggers that keep amazing collections. 5-10 more that are public about what they keep and breed and like me take to the local shows and sell. I am the Tacoma area and am probably one of the more vocal hobbyists and Darren is seattle area and has been doing frog shows for 15+ years and is washingtons frog icon in the hobby.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great breakdown.

I'm glad that there's some sort of community for the Seattle/Tacoma area.

I'm a monsterfish nut, and have recently downsized to a reasonable size aquarium of 180g.

DIY is my bread and butter, and my first viv is a 40g breeder that's been made into a vert build for my daughters day gecko (she's wanted one for 15 years, and didn't wanna stray into the land of the PDF).

Because I'm an experienced plywood tank builder, I may go a bit big for my first PDF viv...but will try to gain experience with some smaller vivs for the time.

I really hope you're successful in getting some kind of group together, and really wished there were shops around that specifically dealt in viv supplies.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Anybody looking for a project?
320 Gallon Fish Tank Aquarium w/ Stand


----------



## mikeb (Mar 9, 2013)

just saw the link but its gone.. any idea what the dimensions where or cost?


----------



## mikeb (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey derpy, you a member of gsas or monsterfishkeepers? I am a recovering fishaholic as well so I understand your issues


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

mikeb said:


> just saw the link but its gone.. any idea what the dimensions where or cost?


Hey Mike, I saw the ad before it was deleted. It was pretty big and roughly a cube if I remember correctly. The tank itself was free because of a broken bottom pane and the stand could be purchased for $200. Whoever grabbed it got a sweet deal! 

John


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> Hey Mike, I saw the ad before it was deleted. It was pretty big and roughly a cube if I remember correctly. The tank itself was free because of a broken bottom pane and the stand could be purchased for $200. Whoever grabbed it got a sweet deal!
> 
> John


It was roughly 48"x36x36. The only dimension I remember for sure was the 48" length. 1" laminated glass. Definitely a beast!


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

I live in battle ground down by Vancouver. I just moved here from Albuquerque where there are zero froggers like us. If given enough time in advance I would be willing to make the drive.


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

mikeb said:


> Hey derpy, you a member of gsas or monsterfishkeepers? I am a recovering fishaholic as well so I understand your issues


I'm a member of both, yep.

I'll always be a fishaholic, but monsters take too much money to spoil.

And vivariums have completely caught my attention. PDF are simply amazing in color, pattern, and characters which has really sucked me into studying this hobby.

Once I'm done with my daughters 40g vert conversion, I'll be looking into building a new 8' x 4' x 4' tank, but this one wont hold as much water


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

FISH=dinner..


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello new to the hobby! Currently have 1.1 yellow P.terribilis and 0.01 orange P. terribilis (separate tanks). My son keeps talking about wanting a "blue frog" and I can't wait to add more tanks and try my own build.
This website (and hobby) is very addicting.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome to the hobby Superstubbs! I'm glad you and your family are enjoying it so far. Darts are addicting for sure and it's a really cool community too. It seems froggers are in general a really nice bunch of people. Very smart too 

When you are ready to get some of those "blue frogs", I'm sure there will be someone local to hook you up with a few azureus. Where in Washington are you located?

Happy frogging!

John

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

I sure hope so because that seems to be what he keeps showing me he wants. I've been researching different "blue frogs" and that seems to be the best choice. Unless anyone has any other suggestions on bold blue frogs.
I'm in between Tacoma and Olympia.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 9, 2013)

Well when the time comes and you want some azureus let me know.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey superstubb, plenty of great breeders out here. Make sure you buy from an experienced breeder with vast amounts of experience.


----------



## RichOrr (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello there. I figure I would post the first message in 2016. 

Are there any shows/meets where a newbie lurker like me could get acquainted with the hobby? I admit I'm in learning mode in hopes of getting in this year sometime.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

RichOrr said:


> Hello there. I figure I would post the first message in 2016.
> 
> Are there any shows/meets where a newbie lurker like me could get acquainted with the hobby? I admit I'm in learning mode in hopes of getting in this year sometime.



I'm in Oregon but, here ya go.

Northwest Reptile Expos – Seattle Metro Reptile Expo


----------



## RichOrr (Jan 19, 2016)

Popping my head back up, amusingly a year later, and a lot of exploration around various worlds (darts, cresties). I have landed on dart frogs being my direction. The former reef tank addict in me just keeps gravitating back to this. Still so much to learn.

I'd rather go local with specimens when I pull the trigger.

Are any of you heading down to the Portland reptile show later this month?


----------



## jplt (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello everybody! I am hoping to get a pair of frogs this coming year maybe after the dust of the holiday season settles. Does anyone have any frogs that will be for sale around January? Thanks


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

jplt said:


> Hello everybody! I am hoping to get a pair of frogs this coming year maybe after the dust of the holiday season settles. Does anyone have any frogs that will be for sale around January? Thanks


Hey, just a heads up there isn't much action on here from most locals. I'm sure you're on facebook. Search on there for pacific northwest vivarium society, it's a good group of us that are pretty active on there. Plenty of frogs usually for sale too.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm in the FB group as well; I'm down in Portland but always have some Phyllobates aurotaenia 'green' if you make it down this way and are interested.


----------



## jplt (Nov 12, 2017)

Do you have any dart frogs for sale? I don't have any preference really, but I would like one that has an audible call. I live in Tacoma and would be able to meet up


----------

